# Rehoboth Beach



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will be headed out to Rehoboth Beach this weekend and will try to get some fishing in at Cape Helopen and hopefully hit IRI at least once. I have never fished IRI before and would like some help. What kind of gear will I need to bring to IRI? Also how do I get there and where do I park? I know that I picked the worst weekend to go but I was invited by my girlfriend's mom, so I probably won't be able to fish too much.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey fishing buddy I might be able to hook up with you out there. I have fished IRI before "Fished it not catching fish there" I might head out there and try o.c. inlet when I am out there. Give me a holla and I should be able to drive out and meet you some where. Maybe we can get us a flounder


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will be there from 8/29-9/1. Let me see what days my girl will let me fish and I will let you know.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good to me. I have 24hr duty on the 28th so that gives me the 29th to the 1st off with the holiday. Let me know. My surgery is gonna be pushed back till nov-dec timeframe So no easy two weeks convalescent leave till then.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Jason!

IRI,huh? I did want to try that this year, but I promised my nephew a bass fishing trip to a little farm pond I know for Labor Day weekend. Besides, old guys like me aren't meant for slippery jetties (and Ed has trouble with a simple gangplank, as we all learned at Rippon Marine!)

Good luck, and post your results....


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Watch Your Mouth !

When you're in Rehobeth.

Don't go spouting off about your "girlfriend."

The "flamers" consider that a deviant lifestyle.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was thinking maybe sunday we can meet up and decide what to do then. Hopefully we can get some tips before we head out there. If you want we can hit one of the headboats that goes out of IRI for some flounder. The angler headboat is pretty good, or maybe we can just fish from shore and hope we get lucky. By the way, did you find my extra line from my cast net? It's actually my drop net line. If you haven't seen it, then I probably left it at Breezy Point.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nope no line left in my car. You must of left it there. Wasn't it thicker than the line I had or the same? When Hat gets back we will see if he's got it. I have been to IRI a few times and know if you want to catch some nice fish you have to go on the jetties. Only problem is that you really need corkers to be safe on em. Are you going to fish Cape Henelopen? That part that has that inlet that you pull your car up to and fish off the rocks? It is right near the beach area so you could virtually surf fish there too. This is the only place I have fished there. Let me know I would be down with a headboat trip if we are going for flounder.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

there are some nice trout being taken at night but it is tricky. the fishing will soon pick up as some mullet have made a showing. a few. another 2-3 weeks will be great. if you go to cape henlopen, some nice croakers and spot are being taken. bloodworms are bait of choice. very slow on rock. i just got home again on sat. so i have some checking up to do. i'll post later.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Hmmm..... Headboat trip for fluke. That could take my nephews mind off of bluegills and bass (his favorite fish are sharks!)

Isn't there a pier at CHSP where Duke of Fluke catches flounder and weaks? Yo Duke! Where is you?

We could send Ed out on the jetty if someone brings a camcorder this time.... May be $10,000.00 in it! I think Capt Dave's save on the gangplank would have at least made the TV show.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Billr!

After the Chesapeake Charter I don't want to SEE another rock unless its 28 inches or better, and preferably over 36 inches! Some horse croaker I can handle.... I have a lot of catching up to do in the fluke and weakie department.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Smoothbore!

Me and Ed pick at each other like an old married couple... Maybe we'll fit in (although I don't think ANYONE wants to see either one of us in a speedo!)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So MJ, you and your nephew thinking about coming down? Let us know sounds like a reunion from last week


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I guess I'll have to buy some new line. I was thinking of hitting the Angler sunday morning, then trying IRI or CHSP after the trip. I will give them a call to see if they are still fishing for flounder or if they have started bottom fishing for sea bass. If they are fishing for sea bass, then I probably won't go. They are on their summer schedule, so that means 30 dollars for a 6 hour trip that sails at 8:00am. I am pretty sure that no reservations are necessary, but I will call tomorrow. It seems that IRI is the better place to go for large rockfish and possibly trout at night, and tautog and flounder during the day, so I would rather fish there. Hey Jason, I don't know if you want to do this but if you wanted to, you can try and get some live spot at Choptank and bring them with us. The sizes that we were catching would make great bait for flounder and rockfish. I'll try to get things squared away by tomorrow.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea. Just get the plan together so I know what I need to do before I leave silver spring this weekend.


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I'll be running between the OC Bridge, Fishing pier, Inlet jetty & IRI for the rest of the season. If you see someone wearing a Liberty Oil cap, that's me. 
I moved out here to Hebron from Baltimore in Sept. of last year and I'm goin for big rock and flounder until they stop running. A few doormats would be nice. I hear the flounder were hitting at the OC 3rd street pier so I might try that one to.


P.S., Be careful up on that OC bridge after dark. I hear there's a dumb pollock up there doing a tapdance on the railing to attract the fish. Sure works though. I never saw flounder walk on water like that before


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

I hear what you're saying... its way to early to even think about catching sea bass. Drifting for fluke sounds a lot more appealing. Even if you and Jason pass on the headboat trip, maybe I can find you guys afterwards.

Did you guys ever find out what those little "sole" were, and why they were climbing out of the water? I'd like to know....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So what's the word Anthony? I have to go on a date for a friend of mine on Friday night. She is hooking me up with her sister. But in fact I want to get with her. Oh well maybe this will help my cause in the long run.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I will hit the Angler Headboat sunday morning, then fish IRI afterwards. I called the boat but only got a message, so I sent them an e-mail and am waiting for a response. My girlfriend says it's ok. I have been reading the reports for IRI and things look real promising. I can't wait to go now. Only severe weather will keep me away.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice let me know if they got room for me! How much are they running and what time do they leave? What gear you brining?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Go to: 

http://www.anglersfishingcenter.com/angler.asp

All info with a $2.00 off coupon to boot! They may be fishing for croaker, though (My uncle went out of Lewes last week and that's what they caught.) I'll let you guys know if I can make it Sunday....

Do you have a boat rod? Most headboats shy away from spinning gear. You need something that can handle up to 10 oz of lead on a fast drift.

Hoping they're sailing the Old Grounds for big fluke!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Jason!

From Sue Foster's report:

"On the offshore wrecks there have been spadefish with clam,
and the Angler party boat is coming in with some nice flounder
as well as sea bass. The "Going Deep" out of Sunset Marina
had their limit of flounder from an offshore wreck this past week.
They had 3 people and 24 flounder!"

Sounds like the Angler may be drift fishing over rough bottom (the Old Grounds?), although you can get fluke bottom fishing near wrecks (like the Going Deep report.) Could be fluke are already leaving the back bays....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I finally got in touch with Anglers and they said that they are fishing for croakers, trout, and flounder. Also no reservations are necessary. The cost is 30 dollars and they leave at 8:00am. I have been on once before and did fine with spinning gear. You will need about 6-8 ounce sinkers to stay on the bottom especially with the predicted forecast. I may try to hit Cape Helopen before the trip to catch some live spot, but Choptank would be much better. Maybe Jason would like to volunteer catching some before he comes down to DE.
-Anthony


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Trouser Trout I bet just kidding...... JAM


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You want me to get some from choptank That means I would have to be out there by 2 in the morning. I will do it if you think we need em. So I need to go out and buy some 6 to 8 ounce huh. Should they be pyramid or big egg sinkers? How many poles are you bringing? Should I bring my 8 ft baitrunner or just my 2 smaller 7 ft poles for the boat? Oh so many questions that I probably already know the answers too. Want to be prepared though, I plan on getting my first "doormat" on this trip!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You don't have to go to choptank. We can catch some at Cape Helopen. It's just that the ones that I caught at Cape Helopen were 8-10 inches, way to big for flounder. The ones we were catching at choptank, 3-5 inches, were perfect. Plus, any spot we have leftover from the trip, we can use at IRI. When I went on the Angler last year, some girl caught a 27 inch flounder. I think it was her only fish. The majority of the fish I caught were on bull minnows and strip bait. I didn't have any spot with me. As for sinkers, 6 oz bank sinkers are usually good. You can also get the sinkers on the boat. I will probably bring my 10 footer for fishing IRI, my 7 footer for the boat, and a small rod for catching spot. I will also bring two conventional reels in case we need them. Let me know what you want to do Jason.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright we will go with that. I am gonna bring an array of poles for surf and will bring my 7 fter for boat. Do you really think I can get away with using my liveliner on the boat instead? Might be too heavy of a rod huh. When do you plan on getting spot at cape henelopen? Like I said I have plans for fri night but could come down that way sat night so I don't have to drive early in the morning sunday. I will get the sinkers on the boat so I don't need to worry about it till then. The only confusion I have got is when do you want to get the spot and what time should I leave to head down there. You plan on fishing IRI after the headboat right.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wouldn't use your liveliner on the boat, too much overkill. If you don't want to catch spot at choptank, we can meet up Saturday night and catch some at the Cape Helopen pier. The only problem is that they run large there, and small ones may be hard to come by. I was planning on fishing IRI afterwards unless you had something else in mind. Do you fish the inlet or the surf? I wanted to try the inlet as at seems to be the better place to fish right now. I will also bring my castnet to see if we can net some bunker. Hey Jake, did you plan on joining us?
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey I am down for fishing whatever. We should definitely try the inlet first then the surf. Bunker might be hard to come by but billr said the mullet are starting to run there so we should be good. Meeting up sat night sounds like a plan. Give me a call on my cell sat to make sure we are still good.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Jason!

Was checking latest weather for Atlantic City NJ and Lewes DE. Atlantic City weather looks better, especially for Sunday. In addition, the pool at Capt Andy's is over $4000.00 for a 2.56 lb fluke, which is very doable. I'm thinking at this point that staying dry in the back bay may be preferable to being wet out on the ocean (especially if my ten year old nephew comes along.) There will be plenty of time to fish after Labor Day. All of this could change if the forecast brightens up... But for now, I think I'm leaning towards AC and the big bucks! Make sure you take a camera along....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went fishing at Cape Henlopen a few days ago and theres some 3-5" Spots.I tried liveling one but no luck.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey HappyPappy,
Did you catch those spot during the day or at night?
-Anthony


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I caught them during the day


----------

